# i ive in brisbane qld where csn i go herping



## suzpect (Sep 12, 2010)

i have become addicted to reptiles espically pythons i find myself up for hours researching them, ive seen i few in the wild when i was a kid i live in brisbane wondering where i can go to see them in their natural environment


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 12, 2010)

Where abouts in Brisbane are you?


----------



## evilj (Sep 12, 2010)

Also interested in going for a cruise around brisbane. Im in kenmore, but i have a car and will make a day of it, if its a decent hike away.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Sep 12, 2010)

+1 suzpect i live in brisbane to 
id like to go herping one day


----------



## suzpect (Sep 12, 2010)

im on the northside of brisbane


----------



## suzpect (Sep 12, 2010)

a few people have told me mt glorious which is close to me but i have never had any luck there


----------



## evilj (Sep 12, 2010)

Kenshin said:


> fair few years ago i used to go herping around "white rock" out the back of redbank plains and also around ripply (eerrrr spelling) where the shooting club is


 So anywhere within the white rock cons. park is, is usually ok?

I only know of the belmont shooting complex, but cant find anything with that name? Can you elaborate kenshin?

Cheers.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 12, 2010)

There's a few places in Cleveland with Lacies, Tree Snakes, Bearded Dragons, Water Dragons, all sorts of Skinks, Red Bellies, Whip Snakes and Keelbacks. Plus a myriad of frogs, birds and spiders.

Just go to a place with lots of trees and water and I almost guarantee you'll find something


----------



## evilj (Sep 12, 2010)

Still trying to orient myself with the places down here so thanks for your suggestions. Ill check them out. 

That said, i regularly get Water Dragons playing in my pool. 

Is there a guide on how to find/see them? or just keep walking until you spot something?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 12, 2010)

Ummm. When me and my mate go (I'm new to Herping as well he's been doing it for ages now) we got just after its rained in the morning or when its a fairly hot day in the mid afternoon to late afternoon. It really depends what your looking for ay.

Some species are nocturnal and like the early nights (carpets pythons, frogs and geckos) or some are dirnural and love the hot sun in the mid afternoon (monitors)


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 13, 2010)

Do you even get rough scales this far north? Genuine question, I always thought they were more south of here.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 13, 2010)

Will be a TAD more carefull now seeing as we go to Mt Tamborine....


----------



## Flaviruthless (Sep 13, 2010)

I haven't been 'herping' specifically (would Love to go!) but I have been through Karawatha Forest (near brown's plains) and saw the most beautiful lacie! My dog thought it would make a good dinner though... don't flame, she was on her leash and we got within 3m (she dragged me) and it was up a tree.


----------



## Kitmin (Sep 13, 2010)

There is some beautiful water dragons in the Japanese gardens at the Boticanic gardens which are at the bottom of mt cootha. They are huge and have some beautiful colours on them.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 13, 2010)

G'day guys,

It's fantastic that a lot of people are becoming interested in field herping...it is far more rewarding than actually keeping reptiles.

It's very important however, to remember a few things when you're out there - 



Don't flip sandstone. Most sandstone ridges are covered in shattered cap rock because of irresponsible herpers, and those searching for inverts. Yes, you will find critters, but in doing so you will destroy irreplaceable habitat.
You don't need to catch critters to enjoy finding them. Try and contain your excitement and view them in as natural a situation as possible.
Be discrete. Keep locations that produce well to yourself, to prevent irresponsible people destroying habitat, or overcrowding a good spot. Mt Glorious on a warm summers night has more cars on it these days than the M1 Motorway - especially a pesky little red hatchback with subwoofers.
Take nothing but photographs...and post them on APS.


----------



## najanaja (Sep 13, 2010)

good comments Jonno..

anywhere in the hinterlands is a good place to start..anywhere in the Tamborine area is worth the hour trip for you,,,i find 8:00am to be the best time.
try places like O'reillys tree top walks, Binna Burra walking trails and Natural Bridge..

there all good for your more unusual stuff like Southern Angle headeds, She oaks, Land Mullets and so on..
plus you get all the usual suspect like Blueys,Beardies,Water dragons..plus you Green trees,Whip snakes, Keelbacks and the occasiaonal Carpets and Lacies.

Not to mention they are just great walking tracks with terrific birdlife present..


----------



## mrkos (Sep 13, 2010)

ime working on the airport link with john holland at the moment smack bang in the middle of kedron so far we have had 2 big coastals and heaps of water dragons around our site compound. The strange thing apart from the brook there are no areas of bushland near our site so its good to see some herps surviving and thriving in amongst our urban sprawl of humanity.


----------



## lgotje (Sep 13, 2010)

Go to north Straddy there is heaps of amazing wildlife there


----------



## bally (Sep 13, 2010)

lgotje said:


> Go to north Straddy there is heaps of amazing wildlife there



agreed


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 13, 2010)

Pick a road that travels through the bush and drive it slowly just after dark. Mt. Glorious in my experience not that great, possibly due to poaching and the ridiculous amounts of cars driving along at 40km/h with their high beams on stopping for every stick and piece of rubber they see... 

Like Jonno has said - if you flip a rock, log, etc put it back where you found it and don't destroy habitat. Keep spots to yourself and trusted people. Always keep in mind that it is actually illegal to interfere with native reptiles.

Oh and Jannico, Roughies are definatly found this far north...we often find them up here and some of the best roughie spots are also the best spots for keelbacks in this area.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 13, 2010)

very embarrassed :S


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 13, 2010)

G'day Jannico,

Would you be a little more embarrassed if you were told there's an isolated population in Far North Queensland?

APS is all about learning, don't be embarrassed


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh I knew that there was a small population up North, just thought that they didn't occur in Brisbane. Dont know why I thought that either hahaha


----------



## Ahket (Sep 14, 2010)

The place is the SSAA Ripley range.
Head to Ipswich and take the Cunningham Highway. the Ripley turn-off is after the Swanbank turn-off.
The range is 12 klms from the highway. Follow your nose, and just after you hit the dirt your'e there.
Lots of monitors, carpets, blacks and browns.


----------



## punisherSIX (Sep 14, 2010)

You never know what you'll find even in inner city Brisbane, found a young carpet that must have just been hit trying to cross Milton Rd at about 8:00am a few weeks back. Few days later found another young carpet opposite the prison in Wacol, only just saw it in time as it struck at the car in front. Got him off the road safely luckily


----------



## butters (Sep 14, 2010)

I lived for a while in a house off Petrie Terrace directly behind the Arts Theatre and we had big carpets in the roof, Green Trees in the gardens and plenty of Blue Tongues in the yard.


----------

